

Fortune interviews Steve Jobs for its Most Admired Companies issue - blackswan
http://money.cnn.com/galleries/2008/fortune/0803/gallery.jobsqna.fortune/index.html

======
blackswan
"We don't get a chance to do that many things, and every one should be really
excellent. Because this is our life. Life is brief, and then you die, you
know? So this is what we've chosen to do with our life. We could be sitting in
a monastery somewhere in Japan. We could be out sailing. Some of the
[executive team] could be playing golf. They could be running other companies.
And we've all chosen to do this with our lives. So it better be damn good. It
better be worth it. And we think it is."

~~~
nickb
I wanted to paste this one as well. By far, one of the best recent quotes I've
come across. It summarizes my drive perfectly as well.

------
staunch
I would love so much to watch him prepare and run one of those Monday
meetings. We've all probably noticed the way a workweek tends to starts slow
on Monday and ramp up over the following days. I bet his massive energy
injection on Monday gets the big Apple machine fired up much faster than most
other companies.

